# 240 sx for sale in new jersey



## cholojr19 (Feb 17, 2003)

240 sx coupe 89 automatic for sale exterior is beige body is mint interior mint except driver side seat is ripped. doesnt turn on need wither aslternator, or starter not sure. have some parts to change it over to manual clutch pedal, wiring for the clutch, master cylinder and lines to slave cylinder, center cousole piece from a manual im asking 500 willing to trade for parts for a honda or nissan 240 sx coupe 91 lemme know what u got. im located in new jersey central car must be picked up


email me at [email protected]


----------

